# SD DVD Casino Royale audio problems?



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

I have a Toshiba A1 and we rented Casino Royale tonight. The audio fades in and out on the main movie, but not the trailers. I thought something was wrong with my equipment so I did a little trouble shooting.

1. Replaced the disc with a known good SD DVD. Sounded great. Played for 15 minutes to see it was an over heating problem. Nope.

2. Played CR in an SD DVD player at moderate levels. It "seemed" to be lower than normal. I didn't spend much time trying it out.

3. I powered off the A1 and receiver and powered them back on. I played CR in the A1 and the audio still goes in and out.

I've never had a disc with audio problems like this. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Apparently a defective disk.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Weird. I've never experienced that with a DVD -- fading in/out audio. 

But your post did inspire me to put in on my Netflix list. Hope it's a decent movie at least.

Thanks!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... sounds really strange. I've had some that people forgot to rewind and it messed everything up... :dontknow: :bigsmile:


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

I didn't have problems with the sound but my disk is full screen and is only playing it at 4.3 not 16.9:scratch: whats up with that?
The PQ is good in some scenes and look real bad in others, I try to change the setting on the PJ and the HDDVD, nothing happened:scratch:


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Otto said:


> Weird. I've never experienced that with a DVD -- fading in/out audio.
> 
> But your post did inspire me to put in on my Netflix list. Hope it's a decent movie at least.
> 
> Thanks!


I personally love the movie. I think he makes a great Bond.

The odd thing is I went back to the sections where it goes in and out and it does it in the exact same spots every time. I've never seen a dvd do this.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Rodny Alvarez said:


> I didn't have problems with the sound but my disk is full screen and is only playing it at 4.3 not 16.9:scratch: whats up with that?
> The PQ is good in some scenes and look real bad in others, I try to change the setting on the PJ and the HDDVD, nothing happened:scratch:


It may be one of those dual format disk... fullscreen on one side and widescreen on the other. Try flipping it over.


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> It may be one of those dual format disk... fullscreen on one side and widescreen on the other. Try flipping it over.


Its not dual format! 
You can buy it full screen or wide screen!


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

FlashJim!! is your movie full or wide screen???


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

FlashJim said:


> I personally love the movie. I think he makes a great Bond.
> 
> The odd thing is I went back to the sections where it goes in and out and it does it in the exact same spots every time. I've never seen a dvd do this.


I had the same thing with Jurassic Park 3, when playing it in DD...The sound would fade as they were about to be launched off the boat, and several other places as well..Same places every time..
I switched to the DTS version, and it played perfectly...


----------



## mikeb (Oct 22, 2006)

Prof. said:


> I had the same thing with Jurassic Park 3, when playing it in DD...The sound would fade as they were about to be launched off the boat, and several other places as well..Same places every time..
> I switched to the DTS version, and it played perfectly...


Proving the superiority of DTS once again.:bigsmile: :bigsmile:


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Spot on...:T

Although the movie I watched last night has made me re-think my opinion of DD..
I just bought an R1 version of "The Red Planet", and the bass made me jump for the remote volume...
My screen wall was vibrating and buzzing!!!...I didn't even have that happening with WOTW!!
Why can't they make more DD versions like that?


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

Ya know what bugs me, is I had problems with Die Another Day, where lipsync was off in the DTS track, same with my copy of Labyrinth on Superdisc, off topic i know but really was alot like my issues.

~Bobby


----------

